# USB Flash drive unable to format



## ofego_efeturi (Aug 13, 2008)

Please I'm using a 2GB TEXET USB flash drive. while using it sometime ago, it shifted from the port and almost immediately i pushed it back in. i was asked to format the drive, which i started, but since then i keep getting the message "windows was unable to complete the format". what do i do to make the flash drive work again. i'm using a windows xp SP2 OS. Thanks in advance for your response!


----------



## glamourgraphics (Aug 17, 2008)

Please I'm using a 2GB USB flash drive. while using it sometime ago, it shifted from the port and almost immediately i pushed it back in. i was asked to format the drive, which i started, but since then i keep getting the message "windows was unable to complete the format". what do i do to make the flash drive work again. i'm using a windows xp SP2. Thanks in advance for your response!


----------

